# Best convection oven for sub



## Veteran (Feb 23, 2018)

What is the best convection oven for sublimation mugs and bottles? I just bought the new SAWGRASS printer 1000. Using the shrink wrap in a convection oven looks much easier than a mug press. Opinions, please.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Veteran said:


> What is the best convection oven for sublimation mugs and bottles? I just bought the new SAWGRASS printer 1000. Using the shrink wrap in a convection oven looks much easier than a mug press. Opinions, please.


 The biggest you can find for the lowest price is the best.
New or used doesn't matter. Just make sure it is working, and has a tray so you can load/unload multiple items quickly.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

There are a lot of single phase table top catering convection ovens that will do the job, at a reasonable price. In the UK the most often used one is the 'Blizzard' oven at about £350.


There is a learning curve. Expect to waste some mugs until you find the optimum time/temp/quantity ratio.
Another problem is the convection fan. It circulates the ink gases around the oven, which can stain exposed ares of the mug. You will need to use a paper size that totaly covers the mug surface, underneath the wrap.
You wll need tight wraps - 11oz wraps on a 10 oz mug won't work.



A purpose made mug oven will extract the ink gases. That causes its own problem - extracting air also reduces temperature, so a more powerful oven is needed. You will spend more on electricity and will probably need 3 phase power. (happy to be proved wrong on that). Purpose made ovens cost many times the price of a tabletop catering/bake off oven.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Veteran said:


> What is the best convection oven for sublimation mugs and bottles? I just bought the new SAWGRASS printer 1000. Using the shrink wrap in a convection oven looks much easier than a mug press. Opinions, please.



Pending on what you are doing, the oven is less the problem. The wraps for drinkware kills me.


----------

